# Gauging interest in an Expat Experience Podcast - what do you think?



## amandainyork

Hello Expat Forum! I am new here. By way of introduction, a bit of background: I am a 29 yo US citizen, resident in the UK for 6.5 years and counting, came over for education but then met my partner and we're now married and settled here, no plans to return to US in the near future.

I am gauging interest/considering creating a podcast about expat experience in the UK. I'm thinking it will be interview based, like round table chat sessions, and focus on a different topic every episode from various perspectives (eg. people living in UK from different countries, British people who spent significant time living abroad and came back, I know some people currently considering a move to the UK and they might have a cool perspective, maybe could interview people in International departments at Universities, or letting agents to talk about housing issues, etc). Brainstorming topics such as food, drinks, socialising, general frustration venting session, colloquialisms, getting a job, holidays and traditions, technology boons and woes, being in education, moving for work, finances, third culture kids, etc.

So those are my initial ideas, I've had a bit of feedback elsewhere that I should focus on the emotional/psychological/lived experience more than the practical stuff you can find in any 'Handy Guide to Emigrating' article. Also that I might spread out a bit as far as countries (I have contacts who emigrated to Korea, Japan, Argentina, France, Sweden, the Netherlands... so there is potential to expand the conversation beyond UK life). So I'm mulling over those comments and how to integrate them as well.

My questions for you: 
1) Does this sound interesting to you? 
2) Hypothetically, would you be willing to be interviewed for such a podcast? 
3) Any particular topics you would want to hear about? 
4) I know there are a couple of expat podcasts out there, but I'm not sure any have quite this angle, am I missing some? Is the market oversaturated? 
5) General feedback? 
Thanks!


----------

